# 113HL Conversion?



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

This 4/0 has been sitting in my closet for some time. I would like to go with a wide spool and beef it up a little for shark fishing. Are there any kits out there that you guys would recommend? I am new at this and eager to learn.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Lotsa info here:

http://alantani.com/index.php?board=49.0


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*113h*

To convert to a wide spool requires a frame change as well. Less expensive to sell what you've got and find a used wide frame if that's the direction you're going. SS gears, A/R dog, gear sleeve, etc. and Carbontex drags available from Smooth Drag. Ocean Master and I both convert these locally if you need some help.

Here's a picture of a "Snapper Special" we build at my shop.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE! 

Do you have those drag stars for a 114?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pro Gear didn't make one in that size to my knowledge. They primarily used Penn 4/0 and Jig Master internals. Otherwise their parts were their own. Ocean Master...feel free to chime in. OM was fishing Pro Gears before I knew they made fishing reels. Alan Tani loves Pro Gears and is another good source of info.


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I have re-thought the wide spool idea and will go with up grading the internals. On another note, has anyone had trouble logging onto the Alan Tani site/forum. When I try I get an error message, telling me I have been banned.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No problem for me. Is there anything you need?

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Pro Gear 440 and 455 are a 4/0 size reel. I have some here if you would like to see them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Socalfishingtackle on eBay has Pro Gear parts. Shown is an eBay listing for a drag star. I'm sure there are even better ones out there like the one Joe is showing.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Gear-54...953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25751ac669


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks OM, is there a parts list kit that you recommend. I am wanting to go to ss gears and smooth drag washer system, double dogs, and I am thinking about a Tiburon Frame. Basically want to make a kick butt shark reel out of it. Looking for suggestions and guidance from y'all. 
Thanks
I did see a drag and gear kit on Smoooth?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Kieth I am starting to think that I will just start buying my reel parts from you. I don't have to buy stuff very often but I'm willing to bet that everything I've had to order you already have in hand.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

venatordesqualus said:


> Thanks OM, is there a parts list kit that you recommend. I am wanting to go to ss gears and smooth drag washer system, double dogs, and I am thinking about a Tiburon Frame. Basically want to make a kick butt shark reel out of it. Looking for suggestions and guidance from y'all.
> Thanks
> I did see a drag and gear kit on Smoooth?


I can sell you the parts at cost. The SS 4/0 gear set is $55.00, SS gear sleeve is $20.00, SS Dogs are $3.00 each.

I can make the Carbontex washers for $10.00 for 6 of them. That's cheaper than the HT-100's. 

On the 113H one dog uses the factory coil spring but the second dog uses a flat spring from a 6/0. I have found that's the easiest way to install the 2 dogs. It's way easier if you have a 113H right side plate with the accessible drag from the outside. I have some ordered.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Do they make a 4/0 or 6/0 spool with the line knob on it so you can have braid without a mono bottom shot?


----------

